# Älterer Rechner: Firefox vs Opera

## xraver

Ich sitze hier an einem ältere Maschinchen - 400Mhz 380MB Ram.

Eigentlich ist Firefox mein Favorit. Aber der seitenaufbau ist Relativ langsam und bei mehere Tabs macht es echt kein Spass mehr. Beim laden kann ich nicht scrollen, grosse Webseiten laufen quälent langsam. Konqueror arbeitet da schon ein Stück schneller. Aus dummen Zufall hab ich mir nun mal Opera installiert.

Was soll ich sagen - ich bin begeistert. Der Seitenaufbau ist rasend schnell, als würde ich an einem 3Ghz PC sitzen.

Wie kommt sowas zu stande? Wieso ist Firefox (selbst kompiliert) so mega langsam im Vegleich zu Opera?

Ich fand Opera nicht immer so besonders - aber hier auf meinen alten Maschienchen ist der Browser echt der Hit.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin seit Jahren Opera Nutzer eben aus diesem Grund, weil kein anderer (meiner Meinnung nach) Browser einen so schnellen Seitenaufbau hat. Im Prinzip hasse ich Firefox deswegen, sau langsam beim starten, und die Gecko-Engine rendet sau langsam (persönliche Meinung, bei mir auf jeden Fall). Und bei Opera kannst du *immer* die Adressleiste einblenden, was mich auf jeden Fall sehr gut gefällt und immer in Firefox vermiesse und außerdem (vor allem bei Pop-Up) startet Firefox neue Fenster, Opera nur neue Tabs. Im Grunde finde ich Operas Verhalten viel angenehmer.

----------

## xraver

Ja, Opera startet auch deutlich schneller als Firefox.

Firefox startet so langsam, so das ich manchmal vergesse das ich schon das symbol angeklickt habe und es dann noch einmal mache - bis dann das Fenster erscheint; Firefox läuft schon.

----------

## slick

Vielleicht mal versuchen FF entspechend dem Rechner zu konfigurieren.

http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/Geschwindigkeit_optimieren#Manuelle_Konfiguration

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

> Vielleicht mal versuchen FF entspechend dem Rechner zu konfigurieren.
> 
> http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/Geschwindigkeit_optimieren#Manuelle_Konfiguration

 

Ok, hab ich mal eben gemacht. Der Start dauert genauso lange - war ja auch klar.

Ich hab die Settings "Langsamer Computer (CPU < 1.5Ghz, RAM < 512MB) / Schnelle Verbindung" verwendet. Ok, minimale Verbesserungen sind zu sehen. Aber Opera ist immer noch schneller. Besonder das Laden der Daten kommt mir bei Firefox sehr langsam vor. Wie verhält sich das? Werden im FF die Daten erst gehol und dann gerendert oder passiert das zeitgleich.

Opera rendert eindeutig schneller. FF braucht da 2-3sec länger. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichket wie man sowas messen kann? Wenn nicht dann muss ich eben dochmal die Stopuhr auspacken  :Wink: .

----------

## Knieper

```

user_pref("network.http.pipelining", true);

user_pref("network.http.proxy.pipelining", true);

```

Und dann wundern, wenn nicht alle Seiten funktionieren,

```
user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 0);
```

die Anzeige furchtbar ruckelt wg. staendiger Neuzeichnung oder

```
user_pref("network.http.pipelining.maxrequests", 8);
```

es genervte Admins und ueberlastete Server gibt.

----------

## musv

Hab mal längere Zeit nur mein Notebook (P3-1000 Mhz) zur Verfügung gehabt. Schon alleine da war mir der Firefox viel zu gemütlich. Das Dumme daran ist, daß der Firefox unter Windoof schneller zu sein scheint als der Opera. Und auch mit den ganzen Optimierungsvarianten ist der Firefox unter Linux immer noch recht träge verglichen mit Opera. 

Unter Linux benutz ich den Firefox nur:

zum Abspielen von Videos (Flash (Youtube & Co.), Mplayer-plugin, da hat der Opera Macken). 

zum PDF-Drucken (Cups-pdf kriegt mein Opera einfach nicht auf die Reihe, das sieht alles immer nur verstümmelt aus.)

Zum normalen Surfen gibt's bei mir ausschließlich Opera mit aktiviertem Flash-Blocker.

----------

## xraver

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter Linux benutz ich den Firefox nur:
> 
> zum Abspielen von Videos (Flash (Youtube & Co.), Mplayer-plugin, da hat der Opera Macken). 
> ...

 

YourTube und sonstige Viedeoplattformen die auf Flash setzen kann ich vergessen. Das Bild und der Ton stottern ungemein - für mich unbrauchbar.

@Knieper

Welche Einstellungen schlägst du vor?

----------

## Knieper

 *xraver wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Knieper
> 
> Welche Einstellungen schlägst du vor?

 

Ich wuerde eher den Inhalt der Seiten filtern oder Alternativen einsetzen. Ich stehe seit gestern auch vor dem Problem, aber unter W*. Die Anzeige ruckelt dermassen unter einem PIII - das ist kaum benutzbar. Dachte erst, es liegt an den Grafiktreibern, dem war aber nicht so. Bloederweise war das letzte W*, das ich benutzt habe ein W98. Und nun ein WXP installieren? Da findet man kaum etwas wieder und ist nur am fluchen ueber so eine daemliche Benutzerfuehrung. *grusel In der Zeit haette ich dreimal Gentoo installiert.

OT: Kann man unter XP soetwas wie smooth scrolling an- bzw. abschalten?

----------

## slick

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> OT: Kann man unter XP soetwas wie smooth scrolling an- bzw. abschalten?

 

Afaik ja, auch sollte man dann XP auf klassisch umstellen, da siehts fast aus wie Win98. Aber genug, falsches Forum...   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Benutzt ihr stable oder testing? Es wurden da in den letzten Tagen einige Bibliotheken deutlich beschleunigt. Und ansonsten halte ich die 2er Version vom Firefox auch erst ab der Version 2.0.0.2 für brauchbar. Also wenn es unter testing lahmt, dann Pech gehabt. Aber für alle, die stable nutzen, einfach etwas warten.

----------

## ixo

Falls man KDE verwendet, ist Konqueror eine echte Alternative: deutlich schlanker und schneller als Firefox (wahrscheinlich langsamer als Opera, weiß ich aber nicht). Man hat bei fast keinen Seiten noch Probleme (jedenfalls die, die ich so aufrufe). Plugings für z.B. flash können für Firefox installiert und anschließend im Konqueror einfach aus den Firefox / Mozilla Verzeichnissen aktualisiert werden.

Das Problem bei Konqueror war früher immer, dass er sich zu sehr an Standards hielt, was viele Seiten nicht tun / taten. Seit M$ mit dem neuen IE auf dem Pfad der Tugend ist, gibt's - wie gesagt - kaum noch Probleme.

Ich verwende schon seit einiger Zeit Konqueror als meine Standardbrowser (auf langsamen und (sehr) schnellen Maschinen). Mir gefällt insbesondere auch die gute Einbindung in KDE.

my 2 cents, ixo

----------

## Carlo

 *slick wrote:*   

> Vielleicht mal versuchen FF entspechend dem Rechner zu konfigurieren.

 

Vergiß es. Opera kommt bei gleicher Leistung mit gut einem Drittel des Arbeitsspeichers aus, den Firefox verbrät. Wie ixo schon schrieb, ist Konqueror auch keine schlechte Wahl. Von der Leistung her kommt er an Opera leider nicht ganz ran.

----------

## Ampheus

Mich stört die Geschwindigkeit beim browsen nicht, sondern eher die beim Start des Firefox, was hier schonmal 2 Minuten dauern kann. Der Rechner zeigt währenddessen auch keine Aktivität, erst ca. 3 sekunden, bevor der Firefox da ist.

Ich vermute, dass es ein Fehler ist (zumindest bei mir).

Rechner:

CPU: Code Duo 1,83 Ghz

Graka: Intel 950

RAM: 512 MB

Auf der Festplatte sind auch noch ca. 4-5 GB frei und der Rechner swapt auch nicht.

----------

## franzf

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Mich stört die Geschwindigkeit beim browsen nicht, sondern eher die beim Start des Firefox, was hier schonmal 2 Minuten dauern kann. Der Rechner zeigt währenddessen auch keine Aktivität, erst ca. 3 sekunden, bevor der Firefox da ist.
> 
> Ich vermute, dass es ein Fehler ist (zumindest bei mir).

 

So ein Problem hat ein Freund unter Windows:

Firefox selber starten geht rucki zucki, Aber sobald ein Link aus Thunderbird angeklickt wird, dauerts schon mal ne Minute.

Wenn man dann aus (berechtigter) Ungeduld nochmal und nochmal und ... auf den Link klickt, öffnen sich mehrere Instanzen. Nun verschwindet ulkigerweise in der Taskleiste der Thunderbird und es bleiben genau soviele Taskeinträge, wie vorher waren +1, also

Thunderbird ist allein offen -> Link klick x3 -> Thunderbird + 1 Firefox verschwinden, Zwei Firefoxe sind in der Taskleiste.

Wenn ich nun einen Firefox schließe, taucht ein alter Eintrag in der Taskleiste auf, bis irgendwann wieder der Thunderbird erscheint.

SEEEEHR skurril, ich hab keine Ahnung wer da schuld hat: TB, FX oder WIN (<- da gibts zu mindest nen Bug mit der Taskleiste  :Wink: )

Ich hoffe ihr killt mich jetzt nicht wegen OT, da ich eh schon fast von meinem Kumpel erdrosselt wurde  :Very Happy: 

(-> DAU-PC-Experte)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Klaus Meier

Eventuell mal das alte Profil gelöscht und wieder von vorne angefangen?

----------

## blice

GottSeiDank..  ich dachte immer es liegt nur an mir, bzw meinen flags, daß ich speed-probleme mit firefox habe/hatte.

Es kam oft vor, daß ich zb in fierfox "open in new tab" gemacht habe .. der lädt und lädt und lädt.. 

wenn ich parallel dazu "copy link location"  und beim konqueror srtrg+v  (einfügen)  gemacht habe. war der ratz fatz da

30 sekunden später meldet firefox dann "404" "403"  oder "timeout" auf der selben seite.

Ich weiss nicht, ob die obigen Nutzer auch alle KDE nutzen/haben:

Könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß das auch ein großer teil KDEs schuld ist. Seit ich nen andren Desktop nutze, habe ich weder probleme mit "klik", noch mit firefox  sogar hal ist schnller (respektive die Cd/dvd wird schneller angezeigt)

über gnome kann ich nix sagen, der einwöchige ausflug von mir zu gnome war eher enttäuschend.

----------

## a.forlorn

Dem langsamen Firefox kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Ding ist mittlerweile so ein Monster. Damals bei 0.2 hat ich den nur genommen, seit Version 1.5 nehme ich ihn nicht mehr. Ich nutze nur noch Konqueror und Opera. Auf dem 2. PC kriegt meine bessere Hälfte Firefox andauernd dazu, das System in Modus "Freeze" zu bringen.  :Wink: 

PS: Man traut sich ja eigentlich nicht, so was zu sagen, aber so ist es halt nun einmal. Firefox sucks - trotzdem ist es ein OpenSource Gigant und Aushängeschild.

----------

## manuels

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> PS: Man traut sich ja eigentlich nicht, so was zu sagen, aber so ist es halt nun einmal. Firefox sucks - trotzdem ist es ein OpenSource Gigant und Aushängeschild.

 

Naja, find ich auch ein bisschen uebertrieben. Ist halt nicht mehr der schlanke Browser, der er einmal wahr. Dafuer hat er ne menge Features (und da kommt es halt drauf an, ob man es wirklich brauch oder nicht)

----------

## xraver

Ja, es ist eigentlich traurig was aus den schlanken und flinken Firefox geworden ist.

Da hätte man gleich den alten fetten Netscape Browser weiter verwenden können.

Opera und Konqueror haben sich zu echten alternativen gemausert die schon mehr als "brauchbar" sind.

Das einzige was ich am FF noch interessant finde, sind die PlugIn´s - doch wirds wohl auch gute alternativen geben.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Eventuell mal das alte Profil gelöscht und wieder von vorne angefangen?

 

Kann ja nicht wirklich "die Lösung" sein. Wäre ja schon fast wie bei Windoows, nach einiger Zeit so zugemüllt das es man neu installen muss.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Eventuell mal das alte Profil gelöscht und wieder von vorne angefangen? 
> 
> Kann ja nicht wirklich "die Lösung" sein. Wäre ja schon fast wie bei Windoows, nach einiger Zeit so zugemüllt das es man neu installen muss.

 

Aber wenn man selbst durch Einstellungen irgendwas verbockt hat?

Das könnte man durch ein frisch angelegtes Profil zumindest ausschließen.

Tobi

----------

## xraver

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*    *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Eventuell mal das alte Profil gelöscht und wieder von vorne angefangen? 
> 
> Kann ja nicht wirklich "die Lösung" sein. Wäre ja schon fast wie bei Windoows, nach einiger Zeit so zugemüllt das es man neu installen muss. 
> 
> Aber wenn man selbst durch Einstellungen irgendwas verbockt hat?
> ...

 

Ja, das stimmt allerdings. Trotzdem nicht gerade schön.

Dank dem Design "KDE-HiCrysal" fügt sich Opera schön in KDE ein. Aja, schön das Opera die Themes gleich anzeigt und man nicht wie im FF erst den Browser neu starten muss.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Ersatz für AdBlock finden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ja nicht wirklich "die Lösung" sein. Wäre ja schon fast wie bei Windoows, nach einiger Zeit so zugemüllt das es man neu installen muss.

 

Das hat nicht mit zumüllen zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass sich bei den neuen Versionen etwas geändert hat. Und du mußt nicht neu installieren, sondern nur einen Ordner löschen. Ok, und ihn danach wieder einrichten.

Aber ob schön oder nicht, wenn es danach funktioniert? Wenn dir minutenlanges Warten und Abstürze lieber sind? Da bin ich ganz pragmatisch. Wenn es hilft, dann wird es gemacht. Und mit dem aktuellen 2.0.0.2 auf einem frisch installierten System bin ich sehr zufrieden. Vor einem Monat habe ich auch nur auf das Teil geschimpft.

----------

## manuels

Ich muss euch beiden Recht geben, daher mein Vorschlag.

Benenn den Einstellungsordner um und du siehst, ob es an den Einstellungen lag. Danach kannst du in ja auch wieder zurueckumbenennen.

Btw: Du koenntest glaub ich auch einfach ein neues Profil erstellen...

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Kann ja nicht wirklich "die Lösung" sein. Wäre ja schon fast wie bei Windoows, nach einiger Zeit so zugemüllt das es man neu installen muss. 
> 
> Das hat nicht mit zumüllen zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass sich bei den neuen Versionen etwas geändert hat.
> 
> 

  Hat sich nichts geändert. Zumal es bei mir noch kein Update auf eine neuere version gemacht wurde.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vor einem Monat habe ich auch nur auf das Teil geschimpft.

 

Ich möchte über FF nicht schimpfen. Aber auf meinem alten System mach FF eben eine schlechte Figur  :Wink: .

----------

## franzf

Die mozilla-foundation hat sich ja aufs Banner geschrieben, gegenüber dem IE aufzuholen. Vielleicht haben die deshalb nicht die nötigen Ressourcen, um die Linux-Version zu optimieren. Da benutzen ihn sowieso fast alle...

Und wegen Konqueror:

Der ist langsamer, da er keinen DNS-Cache verwendet. Für jedes Bild wird eine eigene Verbindung aufgebaut, was bei den heutigen Webseiten schon mal zu schönen Verzögerungen kommen kann.

Lässt man einen DNS-Server laufen (z.B. net-dns/pdnsd), legt der gleich deutlich an Speed zu. Firefox und Opera haben einen integriert, die KDE-Entwickler wollen keinen einbauen, da so ein Dingens auch selbstständig laufen kann (haben ja recht..)

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ixo

Ich habe bei mir auf dem Server dnsmasq laufen - dann war das also gerade bezüglich Konqueror eine gute Idee   :Razz: 

----------

## a.forlorn

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen Ersatz für AdBlock finden.

 

Einfach im ~/.opera eine Datei urlfilter.ini erstellen (falls nicht vorhanden). Ist seit Opera 9.0 integriert. Man kann auch rechtsklick -> Bild blocken  :Wink: 

```
Opera Preferences version 2.1

; Do not edit this file while Opera is running

; This file is stored in UTF-8 encoding

[prefs]

prioritize excludelist=1

[include]

*

[exclude]

http://*/pagead/*

http://*/werbung/*

http://*/adserver/*

http://*/ads/*

.......
```

----------

## musv

Nur mal , um die Diskussion um Firefox noch aus einem anderen Gesichtspunkt zu betrachten:

Hat mal jemand getestet, wie sich das Firefox in anderen Distributionen schlägt?

Hab jetzt mal bei meinem Nachbarn Firefox unter Ubuntu benutzt. Subjektiv kam mir das Teil da wesentlich schneller vor (Seitenaufbau, Laden der Seiten). Die Rechner haben in etwa gleiche Ausstattung und Geschwindigkeit.  Netzanbindung ist identisch.

Mein System: AthlonXP2600+, 1GB Ram, Gentoo, Enlightenment, Firefox 2.0.0.2

System meines Nachbarn: AthlonXP2800+, 768 mb Ram, Ubuntu, Gnome, Firefox 2.x

Gleiches ist mir auch schon in der Uni an den Rechnern, wo Suse läuft aufgefallen. Hab fast das Gefühl, daß es was mit Gentoo zu tun haben könnte.

----------

## xraver

Nach einiger zeit sind mir folgende Probleme mit Opera aufgefallen.

Ich habe immer noch keinen vernünftigen Ersatz für Adblock Plus gefunden.

Der eingebaute Ad-Blocker ist nicht so toll. 

Manchmal schmiert mir der Browser ab - Speicherzugriffsfehler.

Danch kann ich den Browser nicht mehr starten.

```
opera: Module initialization failure. Generic failure (-1)
```

Ich muss das verzeichnis ~/.opera/ löschen, dann gehts wieder.

Auf der Konsole schmeisst Opera dazu noch folgende Meldung aus.

```
(process:5863): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

Adobe FlashPlayer: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0);

opera: Plug-in 5863 is not responding. It will be closed.

opera: Define environment variable OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN to keep blocked plug-ins.
```

Auch wenn FF lahmt, er läuft da wesentlich stabieler.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Flash läuft noch nicht stabil mit Opera. Such mal nach den Informationen zur Veröffentlichung von Flash 9. Bei Heise oder Pro Linux. Da steht was, es würde nach 15 Minuten abstürzen. Sagt Adobe selber.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *musv wrote:*   

> Nur mal , um die Diskussion um Firefox noch aus einem anderen Gesichtspunkt zu betrachten:
> 
> Hat mal jemand getestet, wie sich das Firefox in anderen Distributionen schlägt?
> 
> Hab jetzt mal bei meinem Nachbarn Firefox unter Ubuntu benutzt. Subjektiv kam mir das Teil da wesentlich schneller vor (Seitenaufbau, Laden der Seiten). Die Rechner haben in etwa gleiche Ausstattung und Geschwindigkeit.  Netzanbindung ist identisch.
> ...

 

Werde das vielleicht mal mit einem Ubuntu vergleichen, kann man sich ja schnell mal draufmachen. Aber ansonsten ist er zumindestens unter Windows deutlich schneller. Gut, liegt an den verwendeten Bibliotheken. Und im Vergleich zu anderen Distris liegt es vielleicht daran, dass da schon etwas an den Einstellungen optimiert wurde, gab es ja weiter oben den passenden Link dazu, wohingegen es bei Gentoo alles defaultmäßig kommt.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Flash läuft noch nicht stabil mit Opera. 

 

Die Plugins hab ich schon lange desktiviert. Keine Änderung, Opera crasht einfach so weg. Macht echt keinen Spass, besonders wenn man damit arbeiten muss. Ich werde mal einen DNS-Cache für Konqueror antesten. Firefox bleibt eben weiter `der` Browser.

----------

## musv

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Die Plugins hab ich schon lange desktiviert. Keine Änderung, Opera crasht einfach so weg.

 

Ähm, Flash kannst du nicht so einfach deaktivieren aus dem Opera heraus. Du mußt dazu den Flash-Blocker verwenden. Ich verwende dazu die Variante hier (Flash Blocker for Opera 9 Versions).

Damit steht dann an den Stellen, wo normalerweise die Absturzwerbung steht, einfach eingerahmt "Flash". Ok, noch vor ein paar Versionen konnte man bei Bedarf und Klick auf "Flash" den Flash-Inhalt wieder aktivieren, was komischerweise bei mir momentan nicht mehr geht. Keine Ahnung, warum.

Aber: Opera stürzt bei mir fast nie ab. Ist genauso stabil wie Firefox/Mozilla usw.. Und viele Seiten sehen jetzt einfach übersichtlicher aus, da der ganze Flash-Mist einfach so wegradiert wird.

----------

## a.forlorn

Einfach kein flash draufhaben hilft.  :Wink: 

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich habe Opera-9.2 als Testversion problemlos am Start, bei mir läuft das hartmaskierte Flashpaket ohne Probleme damit.

Der FF als "Iceweazel" von Debian läuft bei mir grottenlahm und wird als Auslaufmodell demnächst (zusammen mit dem OS   :Wink: ) ersetzt.

Dillo ist schnell und nett aber für moderne Seiten(was immer das auch sein mag!) nicht ohne weiteres empfehlenswert.

MvG

Jens

----------

## musv

Wenn Dillo oder Links doch nur Mouse-Gestures hätten...

Das ist neben der Geschwindigkeit bei mir auch noch ein absolutes Pro-Kriterium für Opera. Bei Mozilla und Firefox hab ich die Mouse-Gestures als Plugin nachinstalliert. Allerdings muß man die erst wieder ewig konfigurieren (auf Opera-Standard), und dann reagieren die leider nicht so flink wieder der Opera.

----------

## Inte

Ein Blick über den Tellerrand kann auch nie schaden. Wir sind nicht die Einzigen, die sich die Finger blutig tippen.  :Wink: 

Ich probier Opera jetzt einfach mal mit USE="qt-static" aus.

----------

## xraver

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Einfach kein flash draufhaben hilft. 

 

Da ich flash eh nicht benötige, es hat geholfen.

Danke.

----------

